# 64 rear seat for a 66?



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Is the 64 rear seat frame the same through 67? 
I read on another post it was 65-67. 

I have a seller who has a 64 frame that I need for my 66 as long as it's all the same frame.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i know the buckets are different as i am using the 65's in my 66', mainly because i love the Arrowhead in the covers and got a great deal on the seats, i hope the rears are the same as i have the 65' upholstery all ready and am using the 66' rear frame. :confused


----------



## ZRX631 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a 66 frame installed in my 64. I believe they are both the same.


----------

